# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  PKK Yeniden yapılandırılıyor

## bozok

*PKK YENİDEN YAPILANDIRILIYOR*



*22.12.2009* 


Türkiye, ABD ve Irak arasında oluşturulan üçlü mekanizmanın 4. ana komite toplantısı iki bölüm halinde tamamlandı. İlki geçen yıl yapılan toplantılara Türkiye geniş bir heyetle katıldı. İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay’ın başkanlık ettiği heyette Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’ndan Tümgeneral Erdal üztürk, Emniyet Genel Müdür Oğuz Kağan Köksal, MİT Müsteşarlığı’ndan yetkililer, Dışişleri Bakanlığı Dış Güvenlik Müdürü Aydın Sezgin, Dışişleri Bakanlığı Irak Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Yunus Demirer ve Türkiye’nin Bağdat Büyükelçisi Murat üzçelik yer aldı. 

Bu seferki toplantının birinci bölümün Bağdat’ta, ikinci bölümünün ise Erbil’de düzenlenmesi dikkat çekiciydi. Erbil toplantısı, mekanizmanın üçlü yerine dörtlüye çıkarıldığının yani Türkiye, ABD ve Irak’a Kürdistan’ın da eklendiğinin en somut işaretiydi. 

Ki toplantının ikinci bölümü için Bağdat’tan Erbil’e geçen İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay, mevkidaşı Kerim Sincari tarafından karşılandı; hem bölgesel yönetimin başkanı Mesut Barzani ile hem de bölgesel yönetimin başbakanı Berham Salih ile görüştü. 

Böylece iktidarın *“Kürt açılımı”*nın aslında K.Irak açılımı daha doğrusu* “ABD Kürdistanı”* açılımı olduğu da bir kez daha teyit edilmiş oldu. 

İçişleri Bakanı Atalay toplantılarla ilgili verdiği bilgilerde özetle şunları söyledi: 

_“PKK’nın tasfiyesine yönelik Türkiye, Irak ve ABD’nin ortak mücadelesine önemli katkıları olacak yeni somut tedbirler ve kararlar alındı. Bir yol haritası çıkarılmıştır. Her 3 ülke de PKK’nın tasfiyesine yönelik adımların yoğunlaştırılması konusunda kararlılıklarını bir kere daha vurgulamışlardır”_

Toplantılardan çıkan sonuç Türk basınına, *“PKK’nın korktuğu başına geliyor”, “PKK’nın tasfiyesi için artık yol haritası var”* şeklindeki başlıklarla yansıdı. 

Peki, gerçekten PKK tasfiye mi ediliyor? Daha doğrusu PKK’nın tasfiye edilmesi gerçekten isteniyor mu?

Bu soruya yanıt vermeden önce, Bakan Atalay’dan bir gün önce Erbil’e yapılan bir başka ziyarete daha dikkat çekelim. 

Başbakan Erdoğan, Kürt Açılımı Koordinatör Bakanı Beşir Atalay’dan önce, AKP milletvekili Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat’ı Erbil’e gönderdi. Görüşmede Fırat’ın Barzani’ye, açılım konusunda Erdoğan’ın ciddi olduğunu söylediği ve bugüne kadar atılan adımları tek tek anlattığı ve atılacak yeni adımlar hakkında da bilgi verdiği belirtildi. Barzani’nin, açılıma destek isteyen Fırat’ın taleplerine olumlu yanıt verdiği ve *“Son dönemde yaşanan olayların bir daha tekrarlanmamasını umut ediyoruz. Açılım sürecini destekleyeceğiz. Sonuçta da şuan yürütülen politika kazanacak”* temennisinde bulunduğu ifade edildi. 

Sorumuza yeniden dönelim: *Gerçekten PKK tasfiye mi ediliyor?* 

Yanıt elbette *“hayır”*dır! 

Olan bitenin PKK’nın tasfiyesiyle hiçbir ilgisi yoktur. Tam tersine, ABD, PKK’yı yeni dönem için yeniden yapılandırmaktadır. ABD, Türkiye’nin başına 35 yıldır bela ettiği bir kozdan neden vazgeçsin? Ki bu koz ABD’nin derin desteğiyle politik ihtiyaca göre Türkiye’yi, zaman zaman da İran’ı hedef alırken… 

PKK’nın tasfiyesi değil, *“ulusal ayrışma”* için siyasallaşması hedeflenmektedir. Bunun için de sadece güneydoğuda değil İstanbul, Adana, Mersin gibi yan yana yaşanılan şehirlerde *“kalkışma”*ya teşvik edilmektedir. 

35 yıllık terörle mücadele süresince Türk ve Kürt, mahallesinde, okulunda, işinde karşı karşıya gelmemişti; ancak açılımla birlikte artık iki halk arasına kan da girdi. İşte PKK’nın yeniden yapılandırılması budur. İstenen, tam da Muş Bulanık’ta, 2 yurttaşımızın hayatını kaybetmesidir; araya kanın girmesidir. 

Nitekim, tarihi fırsat denilen 2009 biterken, açılımdan en çok kazanan Abdullah ücalan olmuştur; daha doğrusu ücalan’ı *“Mandela”* yapmanın koşullarını hazırlayan ABD olmuştur. 

Zeminin oluşması için de bir yandan *“Kuzey Irak ile Güneydoğu Anadolu’nun bölgesel entegrasyon”* çalışmaları sürdürülmektedir. ABD’nin daha Irak’ı işgal etmeden Ankara’ya dayattığı bölgesel entegrasyon artık gazetelerde eski MİT müsteşarlarına *söyletilmektedir.*

Türkiye, tarihi bir yol ayrımına gelmiştir. 



*Mehmet Ali Güller*
Odatv.com

----------

